# Deluxe 28 SHO Leaving Rows of Snow



## Dee74 (Nov 18, 2017)

I purchased a Deluxe SHO in November of 2016. This was my very first snowblower but after living in the south for 20 years I knew I did not want to shovel all of the snow we get here. I definitely agree with many comments regarding the auto steer. This feature does not work as intended and is a workout for my arms as I try to get the blower to go straight. I keep my equipment well maintained so I will probably be dealing with the steering issue 10 years from now.

To address my original question. If we have more than 3 or 4 inches my blower leaves a small row of snow with each pass, much like I would call "corn rowing" with a lawnmower. Is this normal or is there any adjustment I can make to keep this from happening? So far my only solution is to take half rows and that makes the job take twice as long.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

I worked on one that did that , and found that the bracket from the bucket to the auger head was adjusted to the extreme left and had the left outer auger/screw almost touching the bucket side while the rt side was almost a 1/2 away. 
It was the lft side doing this , so I loosened the bracket bolts on the bucket and re-centered the augers the same distance on each side/ clearance to bucket sides and tightened it all up and the customer reported that it no longer did this.

May help for yours..


----------



## Dee74 (Nov 18, 2017)

Lottstodo said:


> I worked on one that did that , and found that the bracket from the bucket to the auger head was adjusted to the extreme left and had the left outer auger/screw almost touching the bucket side while the rt side was almost a 1/2 away.
> 
> It was the lft side doing this , so I loosened the bracket bolts on the bucket and re-centered the augers the same distance on each side/ clearance to bucket sides and tightened it all up and the customer reported that it no longer did this.
> 
> ...




Thanks, I will look at this when the temps get above zero here. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Regarding the auto-turn giving you an upper body workout, some people have said that using the non-abrasive (i.e., "plastic") skids have successfully addressed that problem. You can buy them directly from Ariens or Jack's Small Engines has them cheaper. Others have found them at either Home Depot or Lowes, might save you time if one is local and you're in a hurry.

There are also aftermarket skids that may work better for you too. The ones below are the Ariens ones.

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/part/ariens/72603100


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

My Ariens is a 24", but it does this sometimes. As best I can figure out, it just isn't processing & flinging enough snow per second, even though the engine isn't slowing down. 

I either: 
- slow down (no fun)
- take a narrower cut (also not ideal)
or
- take a full cut, and leave some overflow behind. Then I go back and make cleanup passes in 6th gear. 

Though this seems inefficient, the last one seems quickest to me. 

To ask the basics, is it always on the same side of the machine? Are your auger shear pins all intact, so that the augers are locked to the shaft? If you broke 1 shear pin, you'd be likely to get this problem on one side of the machine.


----------



## Dee74 (Nov 18, 2017)

WVguy said:


> Regarding the auto-turn giving you an upper body workout, some people have said that using the non-abrasive (i.e., "plastic") skids have successfully addressed that problem. You can buy them directly from Ariens or Jack's Small Engines has them cheaper. Others have found them at either Home Depot or Lowes, might save you time if one is local and you're in a hurry.
> 
> There are also aftermarket skids that may work better for you too. The ones below are the Ariens ones.
> 
> https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/part/ariens/72603100




The Home Depot here has the plastic skids for sale for the same price as Jack’s. I may need to try the out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dee74 (Nov 18, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> My Ariens is a 24", but it does this sometimes. As best I can figure out, it just isn't processing & flinging enough snow per second, even though the engine isn't slowing down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I usually do the 6th gear cleanup lap. The first thing I checked was the shear pins, everything is intact and spinning.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Slow speed down, take a bite of 3/4 bucket or less. Check shear pins, both augers are spinning, check height of scraper bar and skids.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

As far as the auto turn workout goes here is a few things to check on your machine 
1) tire air pressure , it has to be the same in both tires.
2) Set up squareness, You can do this on concrete if you know that it is completely flat and level. 
I do this on a 1/2 sheet of plywood. make sure tires ( aired up) and bucket are on the plywood. Loosen the skids and pick them up to where only the scraper blade is resting on the wood. Loosen the 4 bolts- 2 per side ( 1 full turn donot remove!!!) that hold the blower housing to the drive assy. Now tip the unit back using down pressure on the handle bars and then let it back down gently to come to rest on the scraper blade, ( do not drop it or pick up on the handles just let it easily come to rest) now tighten the 4 bolts. This puts the machine in square. 
With the blower still on the plywood insert a strip of wood under the scraper blade that is the thickness that you want to set your skid height at ( ie; 1/4' or 3/8" etc. like mine now is set for 3/4 as I have a gravel drive ) then lower your skids to meet the plywood keeping them flat against the wood an tighten the bolts good so the stay adjusted and it is done.
3) keep in mind that if the scraper blade is set so low that it can grab objects on one side or the other (like I mention gravel drive) it will try to turn the that side. that is why I run mine a little higher, and it is a lot easier. I keep a few different thickness of of wood handy just so I can adjust the skids to the driveway base and weather conditions.

Hope this helps


----------



## Dee74 (Nov 18, 2017)

russ01915 said:


> Slow speed down, take a bite of 3/4 bucket or less. Check shear pins, both augers are spinning, check height of scraper bar and skids.




This happens even in the slowest speed. Taking half buckets helps but just takes more time. Shear pins are good, augers are spinning, scraper bar set at 3/8” on asphalt driveway.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dee74 (Nov 18, 2017)

Lottstodo said:


> As far as the auto turn workout goes here is a few things to check on your machine
> 
> 1) tire air pressure , it has to be the same in both tires.
> 
> ...




I may try these steps when it warms up, no heat in my garage and we are in a serious deep freeze.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Russell (Dec 14, 2017)

The simple truth is the stock steel shoes suck. Just buy a set of plastic shoes and you won't be fighting with it anymore.

I have the same blower and after the first storm I just bought a set of plastic ones and all the tugging is gone. Blower now works as it should. I would buy the longest shoe you can find. Pressure is spread out over more area and the blower tracks nice and straight.

Went with a set of these. I am sure you have the same down south under a different name.

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/...Je_2INpGKiGuaxaCDwsaAirbEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Mine tracks perfectly on the stock skid shoes - it's possible . . .


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

WVguy said:


> Regarding the auto-turn giving you an upper body workout, some people have said that using the non-abrasive (i.e., "plastic") skids have successfully addressed that problem. You can buy them directly from Ariens or Jack's Small Engines has them cheaper. Others have found them at either Home Depot or Lowes, might save you time if one is local and you're in a hurry.
> 
> There are also aftermarket skids that may work better for you too. The ones below are the Ariens ones.
> 
> https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/part/ariens/72603100


I bought mine from Home Depot, and have not been sorry. Now I can move my machine 3 inches past cars and am not worried about hitting them.Trust me, the Poly Shoes work.:smile_big:


----------



## 2coolcats (Nov 11, 2018)

We are having the same issue with a 2018 sho leaving a "row of snow" to the left of the box. You can see it blowing out of the box while operating the blower, not a big issue if your going in straight line, turn right and it leaves "corn row" on the left side. 
To see what was happening, I drove the blower forward, w/o auger engaged, stood in front, off to the side of the blower and had my wife engage the auger. You could see the snow from the secondary auger shooting up from the bottom of the box, to the right hitting the primary auger and shooting straight out of the box. When I say right side, that is when I was standing in front of the blower. Not sure what the fix may be, a deflector of some sort? We should have another few inches of the white stuff to play in tomorrow, I'll take some video and upload it.

I was a tech at an Ariens dealer for 8 years (mid 80's early 90's) in Oshkosh WI, don't recall having this issue with older units or the current units of that era.


----------



## DHS (Dec 31, 2018)

I believe the problem is the blower housing is not deep enough. Makes it easy to work on them because you can flip them over onto the flat blower housing but the down side is the auger spills snow out the sides. My JD had a much deeper blower housing that came out well past the auger and did not have the problem. Then again 30 years ago the JD was nearly twice the cost of my new Ariens and 100 pounds heavier. Something had to give.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

Pics of what is happening would help a lot here

.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF 2coolcats


I've noticed on some youtube videos of different machines that the impeller will blow snow up but not all of it makes it out the chute and some comes forward on the left side and out past the auger. Other than modifying the chute opening bigger or installing some sort of flap that wouldn't get in the way of the auger it's kind of a design problem that the average guy likely doesn't really notice.

.


----------

